# Valencia , murcia , Malaga. Storm warning



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Take care if you are heading to any of the above. Lots of storm damage tonight re flooding and several bridges washed away on a7 auto via


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spanish Floods*

Sky news Spain


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Been in Calahonda all week about 25 kms from Malaga wednesday to saturday it rained pretty constantly with light winds so the bad weather must have been very localised . Its full on sunshine today


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

palaceboy said:


> Been in Calahonda all week about 25 kms from Malaga wednesday to saturday it rained pretty constantly with light winds so the bad weather must have been very localised . Its full on sunshine today


Obviously. we are 20km NE of Malaga and apart from some heavy rain ( Not unusual here) all ok and sunshine today??


----------

